# PM salmon trip



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Thinkin about tryin to put together a fly fishin for salmon trip for the second or thrird week of september on the PM.

would like to get together with some guys from the site for a weekend of salmon fishing........anyone interested?...if so will make the details in a few weeks,a weekend in baldwin. lets see if anyone is interested and go from there.

Who's up for some salmon ...........

Steeldrifter


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well, I don't know about fly fishin, but I know alot of us will be there the last weekend in september. 

Check out the thread here...

http://www.michiganforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42735


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I am trying to make it the third weekend of sept to the PM, as lots of people i know from the shop and regulars to the shop have an outing scheduled up there and I wanna visit. In talking with people, the PM is looking WAY low, and it seems like tippy  might be in order, i dunno, we'll see.

steve


----------



## stoney (May 3, 2001)

I will probably be up there around that time. I will have to play it be ear though. Work schedule is pretty busy around that time of year. I will keep watching the thread for when you pick a date.

Stoney


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Steve get with me i have an idea


----------

